

Website reveals even your private IPs. - bound008
http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/

======
nl
It seems to ignore fact most consumers are on dynamic IPs. That makes it worse
than the RIAA's technique - at least they try and get an ISP to lookup who was
using an IP at the time.

~~~
ranman
While IPs are dynamic these guys do have timestamps so it does correspond to a
particular computer at a particular time. You can also get addresses from
DHTs...

------
GigabyteCoin
It certainly is accurate, but incomplete.

It is only showing 1 of the 25 torrents I added to my list in the last 24
hours and have completely finished downloading.

------
AaronBaker
This is the best link I have ever opened at work.

